# Pup sometimes tears up linoleum



## loamguy (May 3, 2010)

Within the past few weeks, our 5 month-old has started to tear up bits of linoleum on the kitchen floor if we go out for a few hours. It's not every day, but enough that we're concerned he might swallow some and get very sick. The floor itself is also a concern.

He's getting a lot of exercise, 3 walks a day of 30-45 minutes (morning, mid-afternoon, after dinner), some leash-walking and some sprinting back and forth on a tie-out playing fetch. When he comes in from the walks he's pooped and crashes for a nap on the floor. 

I think it's mostly separation anxiety. If we leave the house (currently not more than 3 hours), we try to leave him as calm as we can, like giving him a Kong filled with treats to play with. Once he starts playing with this, he usually doesn't follow us to the door. He doesn't chew the floor every time we leave; my suspicion is that he does it if he's more wired as we leave.

We've also tried spraying Bitter Apple on the offending spots on the kitchen floor, but that doesn't seem to work.

The only other reason I can think of why this has started recently is that up here in the Northeast, it's been extremely hot. We hose him down several times a day with cold water, make sure he has enough in his water bowl, but he's a Samoyed and has a thick coat, so I'm sure he must get uncomfortable.

Any other thoughts or ideas welcome!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

I don't think it's necessarily separation anxiety, or being too hot. If he's too hot he will probably lay down and sleep, not be active and moving around. Puppies chew, it's what they do! The kong probably gets boring and the floor is so much more fun! He can pull it and tear it and rip it up! Woohoo! Is he crate trained? I'd crate him until he can be safely left unsupervised (sometimes now, sometimes never). The bitter apple will work temporarily, but after it dries it's no good and has to be reapplied. You could also try treat-dispensing toys. There are lots on the market that they have to work at to get the treats and supposedly it keeps them entertained for a long time. You'll want to make sure it's easy enough that he doesn't get frustrated and give up, but hard enough that he has to really work at it to get the reward. It's also another good way to tire him out (great mental stimulation!!)


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

I would definitely recommend toys that will keep him stimulated, like the Buster Tricky Treap Ball and a Kong. We have both for Tucker and it's amazing how tired he is after playing with them. If we need to leave the house and he isn't quite tired yet, we put him in his crate with a Kong stuffed with peanut butter. This helps his teeth since he can chew on it, but also kills time until he's too sleepy to care about being in his crate. Plus he thinks it is a treat so it's a win-win!


----------



## loamguy (May 3, 2010)

Thanks folks for the ideas... unfortunately, he never took to the crate, at least for more than a few minutes. We worked him as best we could and stuck to the program, but he hates it when the door is shut, manifested by machine-gun barking, even on a wire-frame crate. This despite gradual increases in time within. So the kitchen became his crate. He's potty-trained now thankfully, so it's not as much of an issue. But alas... the floor issue! 

We found today that he is in his own world with a *bully stick*. It's like we're not even there! So for the next few days we're going to try and give him that if we leave and go to bed. If this fails, we're going to do the Kong w/PB and Tricky Treat Ball. I'll update within a week or so.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

I have heard mixed things about bully sticks but for the most part dogs seem to love them! I hear they can be pretty stinky haha. But isn't that what puppies love most?! 

Hope to hear good news


----------



## loamguy (May 3, 2010)

We just found this out, but there are the dry bully sticks vs. smoky sticks. We bought 2 of each and the smoky ones are definitely stinkier.  He's been at the dry one too though and to this point we don't see a preference one way or another.


----------

